# Concito Ltd - Overfinch Vogue Part 1



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

This car was created for a good customer of ours - taking a 2010 Range Rover Vogue, and turning it into an Overfinch Vogue GT. This is no diesel either - 5.0 Supercharged with around 500 Bhp.

The car arrived looking a little basic - too basic considering this is an Autobiography model.



























































































Not too dirty inside - the mats are being swapped for far nicer Overfinch ones.




























http://i299.photobucket.com/albums/mm302/saqib200/21022010%20-
%20Overfinch%20Vogue/DSC_1023.jpg










These are going to be painted body colour.










Starting to get the car stripped down now.





































What's this then? On a three month old vehicle, not good. This was the same on both sides of the car.



















Santorini Black - quite an advanced paint colour, with these coloured flakes in the base layer.










New sill fitted on drivers side










Note - door handles covered up to avoid water ingress










Wheels have just arrived from the powder-coaters










A pretty good finish on them, really happy with the quality



















Needed some extra storage for some light items - some protection laid down first, delicate items taped up or protected.










Meanwhile - PDC sensors and headlamp washers are supplied with plastic holders - these need to be glued in place first. We've used a 2K epoxy here for strength and flexibility.










We pre-painted the bumper and sills before the vehicle arrived, the following pic gives an idea of the orange peel and finish straight from the gun. I'm quite happy with this, and know that it will flat and polish out to be completely OP free - like glass as we call it.



















Back to the wheels - going nice and slow to ensure nothing is damaged, wheel nuts torque up to 140Nm as per specification. (Our torque wrenches are calibrated)










So what's happening in the garage then? Vents, handles, front grille all split apart to be painted. Body coloured and grey coloured components separated.























































Primer applied before paint



















All panels wiped down with panel wipe










Dust sheets on the floor, and water dashed down to drag the dust out of the air. And on to painting..










Fast forward a bit and time to refit everything










New Overfinch badges










Starting to look finished now, time to get it all cleaned up



















Pretty dirty when delivered to us.










Still have no idea how this has happened - see the torn carpet in the corner?










Suspension raised to get to the arches





































Foamed up with Hyperwash




























Edges and badges cleaned with a brush





































Rinsed off










Vehicle pulled back in, wheel dried off with the dog-blower












Clayed with Sonus Green and Meg's Last Touch










Bonnet not too bad










Front wings are a bit worse though..










Front bumper taped up, and masked to avoid getting everything dirty (ie water run-off from wet-sanding, and dust from compounding)










Not recommended lol



















Back to the front bumper.. 3M FCP on a compounding pad, followed up by Menz 203S on a Yellow 3M polishing pad.




























Looking pretty good - orange peel free, all sanding marks removed.



















So the remaining bits
Zymol HD Cleanse applied and buffed off one panel at a time
Zymol Glasur applied to complete vehicle and buffed off
Tyre dressing applied
Exhaust tips polished
New Overfinch mats fitted
Overfinch sill finishers fitted
Wiped down with Field Glaze

After pics..




































































































Hope you enjoyed the pics, thanks for looking :wave:

There will be a part two on the way - the rear bumper is on back order..


----------



## Scotch (Jul 23, 2009)

Lovely work there fella.

Nice finish:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Looking good mate :thumb:

Are you swapping the Range Rover lettering to Overfinch?

Saw John Trrys on the news last week and that looked ace


----------



## Phil23 (Nov 29, 2008)

Lovely job, what a difference it makes repainting a few bits. How you getting on with your "dog blower"?. I'm thinking of getting one as they are somewhat cheaper than the Black Baron.


----------



## Warwickshire Detailer (Oct 11, 2009)

Looks really good now :thumb: Really like the overfinch styling on the Range Rovers


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

very nice work there!

my mate is obsessed with overfinced RRs... Even though he cant drive


----------



## ajmanby (Jan 12, 2010)

now that is one mean looking range rover!


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Showshine said:


> Looking good mate :thumb:
> 
> Are you swapping the Range Rover lettering to Overfinch?
> 
> Saw John Trrys on the news last week and that looked ace


Thanks mate.

I should have clarified, there will be a Part 2 to this in abt two weeks time, we'll be adding:

Overfinch steering wheel
Overfinch front and rear lettering
Overfinch rear bumper inc exhaust tips
Overfinch rear spoiler

The only reason these weren't fitted at the time is because there is no stock in the UK. (All these parts are 100% genuine Overfinch btw)


----------



## fozzy (Oct 22, 2009)

I watched one of these on Top Gear last year racing a Porsche. The Overfinch off road and the Porsche on track. The RR won, awesome machines.


----------



## giblet (Feb 26, 2008)

Great work, although the car is a bit too drug dealer-esque for my taste


----------



## wrxmania (Apr 15, 2007)

Looking good so far


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

looks great so far :thumb:
must've been tight getting the car through here:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very very nice clad to here you are getting some think for the exhaust as it seems to let it down.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Phil23 said:


> Lovely job, what a difference it makes repainting a few bits. How you getting on with your "dog blower"?. I'm thinking of getting one as they are somewhat cheaper than the Black Baron.


Pretty good actually, plenty of warm filtered air. Not much good for drying a whole car, but useful for getting all trapped water out from under the mirrors etc, and also blowing off all the polish dust out of hard to reach areas.

Quite funny when you order it and they're saying 'the dog may not be used to it, so please be careful and keep it out of its eyes', little does he know what we're using it for..


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> looks great so far :thumb:
> must've been tight getting the car through here:


We look after three phantoms and they have no trouble getting up here every week, an inch either side is enough.


----------



## PootleFlump (Jan 1, 2006)

Great work and interesting post.


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Great work. Looks mean and menacing now


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

not sure if i like that or not tbh :lol: nice detail tho

a friends has just got a RR sport HST, not that looks nice


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

great write-up, some good skills on show thanks for sharing


----------



## dsms (Feb 1, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## -Ally- (Mar 6, 2009)

Wouldn't be me having that, but each to their own. 

Nice post though.


----------



## paddy328 (Mar 4, 2007)

Looks good, very gangster, so to speak.

I remember the phantom write up you did a while back.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice work. was it hard removing the door handles?


----------



## Blamm (Jun 3, 2009)

Fabulous car to begin with, even better now 
And the work you did on it besides the parts looks great too!

Can't wait for part2


----------



## puntomatt (Aug 8, 2008)

Not normally a fan of RR's but i do like that one.


----------



## Braz11 (Aug 28, 2009)

Wow! Looks Amazing! Wat a turn-a-round !!


----------



## jacoda434 (May 28, 2007)

That must have cost a small fortune as they know how to charge for the name Overfinch :driver:

Spent that much on the parts can’t put fuel in the thing :devil:

What would you get 11 to the gallon? :car:

Nice work


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

what up gangsta-that looks the nuts!!


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Emerald Detailing said:


> Looks good, very gangster, so to speak.
> 
> I remember the phantom write up you did a while back.


Thanks

That Phantom was hard work. Its back again in a few weeks, the past year-and-a-bit on the wedding circuit has taken its toll.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Ronnie said:


> very nice work. was it hard removing the door handles?


The door cards had to be removed and the protective film peeled back to get to the mechanism. Just as time consuming as the front bumper! Well worth the effort tho.


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

jacoda434 said:


> That must have cost a small fortune as they know how to charge for the name Overfinch :driver:
> 
> Spent that much on the parts can't put fuel in the thing :devil:
> 
> ...


erm.. yes very expensive, and he can aford the fuel. About 16 mpg on a run.


----------



## very white r33 (Feb 3, 2010)

Very nice.


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Great work chaps, but too chavish for my taste. Much prefered the factory finish.


----------



## scottgm (Dec 27, 2009)

Good Job!

Thats a mean looking machine!

Random question... u see the orange pad thing you were kneeling on... where could i get a hold of one?


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

scottgm said:


> Good Job!
> 
> Thats a mean looking machine!
> 
> Random question... u see the orange pad thing you were kneeling on... where could i get a hold of one?


Its from Partco (or UNIPART as they like to be called). They're a local automotive parts dietributor, you should have one near you somewhere.

They also do a smaller kneeling pad. It cost £12 from memory.


----------



## Tacklebury (Feb 27, 2008)

I used to work next door to OverFinch in Farnham, Surrey.

The sound of these things tearing around the industrial estate was very nice.

Shame the staff used to leave their vans in 'D' with full lock set. You'd pop out for a ciggie and this 7.5t van would be going around in circles with no driver whilst everyone stood around laughing!!!


----------



## andrew23uk (Feb 19, 2008)

nice job!! Looks like a beast


----------



## Guest (Mar 24, 2010)

Great work!


----------



## Dunkwho (Jan 23, 2009)

I saw this in the flesh on Monday ... a real beast. Looking forward to the part 2 write up, especially the "customer has changed his mind" section  After you comments about comparisons between this motor and your ST I looked the ST up ... errr, you maybe kinda omitted a few details about it :thumb:

Duncan


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Dunkwho said:


> I saw this in the flesh on Monday ... a real beast. Looking forward to the part 2 write up, especially the "customer has changed his mind" section  After you comments about comparisons between this motor and your ST I looked the ST up ... errr, you maybe kinda omitted a few details about it :thumb:
> 
> Duncan


Thanks - glad you liked the motor, and its a pleasure to have you down here. Looking really nice, hopefully I'll have Part 2 up by next week. You should see the brake calipers.. OMG they came out nice.

Don't like to give too much away, you'll read abt it all next week. :thumb:


----------

